# dealing with deer flies in the summer?



## Kyle_in_rure (Feb 1, 2013)

I have some land in rural Tennessee and during the summer months the deer and horseflies will eat me alive trying to work outside. I had to replace an air conditioner last July and need to do some more work this summer. I covered myself in Off deep woods spray and most of them stayed off of me (Although they still hung over me like a cloud  ). Is there anyway I can deal with this or I am I stuck getting bitten to death (or using an entire bottle of spray) whenever I need to do outside work?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://extension.entm.purdue.edu/publichealth/insects/tabanid.html


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I wrap an old ball cap with flypaper. I also carry one of those bug zappers that looks like a tennis racket. Those are fun! And I smoke a cigar.


----------



## Kyle_in_rure (Feb 1, 2013)

Davejss said:


> I wrap an old ball cap with flypaper. I also carry one of those bug zappers that looks like a tennis racket. Those are fun! And I smoke a cigar.


Guess I need to take up smoking :laughing:


----------

